# Upset tummy?



## Slee (Sep 7, 2008)

I recently acquired my first hedgehog. He's 6 months old. The women I got him from was having a rough time and no longer able to keep him, he seemed to be in great health and was very friendly, so I took him in... However on the care list she provided me with she mentioned she was _only_ feeding him "8 in 1 Ultra Bites for Hedgehogs- Fruit & Veggie Treat". I switched him over to a diet of Chicken Noodle for the Cat Lovers Soul mixed in with Purina Kitten Chow, he's also getting special treats like mealworms. I'm still sprinkling a tiny bit of the Ultra Bits over the kitten chow... but he seems to be getting worse and worse off. He has horrible diarrhea. What should I do? Is it time to see a vet?  :?:


----------



## Pinkerton (Sep 15, 2008)

from what i've read, and i'm no expert, but hedgies can go through food strikes with all the stress, and sometimes with food changes. i think if it gets any worse and you notice him becoming lethargic losing weight or just not acting like himself, then you should DEFINITELY go see a vet.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

How long has he had diarrhea for? If it's just a day or two, you don't need to rush to the vet just yet. 

8-1 is a horrible food for hedgehogs, and CSFCLS is a great food, it's definitely shocking his system. Moving to a new home is pretty stressful in itself, and then having a whole new diet is just adding more stress, it's no wonder he has an upset stomach.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he has had watery diarrhea with no formation frequently for more than 24 hours with no improvement he needs to see a vet now. They can dehydrate very quickly. To test dehydration, take some skin and lightly pinch it for about 5 seconds. Let go and it should pop back to normal immediately. If it stays in the pinched shape, he is dehydrated and how long it stays pinched shows how severe the dehydration is. 

If it is formed but very soft try giving him a bit of unseasoned unspiced canned pumpkin. It should help firm up his poop. Give him one food only and I'd use the Chicken soup. I'd also get some syringes and start syringing him water and food. The vet sells a food called Hills A/D that is specially made for syringe feeding and is a texture that goes through a syringe easily. Any decent canned food will do but it needs to be put through a blender or it will clog the syringe. 

Hedgehogs can go downhill quickly from dehydration and from not eating which when they don't feel well they stop eating.

I'm moving this topic to health.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I just wanted to add that if he is dehydrated take him to the vet and ask that he be given a sub-q of fluids. A sub-q of fluids is one of the fastest (and safest in my opinion) ways of hydrating a hedgehog.... It is not hard to do, and they shouldn't need to knock the little one out for it. My vet, in the past, has sent home the stuff to do a sub-q at home in case a second dose is needed.


----------

